# Swine flu epidemic in Andalucia



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was blissfully unaware that there is a swine flu epidemic raging throughout Andalucia...until Tuesday, that is, when I caught it!
Now Sandra has it as well as our friends Carlos and Silvia with whom I was out on Monday.
We all feel like ****.
The symptoms are extreme tiredness, aching bones, fever, a persistent gut- wrenching cough, headaches, sore throat, sickness and diarrhoea and loss of appetite.
There is little one can do except go to bed, sleep and take cough medicine and paracetomol if you can- I can't.
Silvia went to urgencias where she waited nearly two hours in a room full of coughing people and was given antibiotics and told to go back to bed.
I'm relating all this as this is a mean little ****** of a virus. It's the worst I've felt for years. It is clearly VERY infectious, contagious or both so at the first signs, shut yourself away from your fellow- citizens and take to your bed. I'm not being alarmist, people have died of this in Malaga Province.
I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy......well, maybe not


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope you are getting better. Not heard of swine flu in a few years until the BBC put out a story the other day about how the government wasted lots of money stockpiling tamiflu when it doesn't work and now you have it  
It is a nasty one and can be a killer if you are already ill, pregnant or elderly. 

Are you allergic to medicines? My aunt is, always thought she was a bit bonkers


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

_shel said:


> Hope you are getting better. Not heard of swine flu in a few years until the BBC put out a story the other day about how the government wasted lots of money stockpiling tamiflu when it doesn't work and now you have it
> It is a nasty one and can be a killer if you are already ill, pregnant or elderly.
> 
> Are you allergic to medicines? My aunt is, always thought she was a bit bonkers


No, I'm not allergic to medicines but I can't take some types as I have chronic heart disease and already take several pills each day. I guess I also have to confess to being old(ish) but I'm not pregnant....that would be worse than a month of swine flu, although considering my circumstances that could earn me a lot of dosh from the Daily Mail

Thanks for the good wishes, I feel better today although each time I breathe I make a sound like the waves breaking over pebbles.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> No, I'm not allergic to medicines but I can't take some types as I have chronic heart disease and already take several pills each day. I guess I also have to confess to being old(ish) but I'm not pregnant....that would be worse than a month of swine flu, although considering my circumstances that could earn me a lot of dosh from the Daily Mail
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes, I feel better today although each time I breathe I make a sound like the waves breaking over pebbles.


it is nasty - there have been quite a lot of cases in Spain this past winter & my elder dd had it several years ago

hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Mary. I didn't know it was doing the rounds again either. Only a matter of time then until it hits us! My daughter had it when it first came to Spain - what was that, 8 years ago?? I had to pick her up from school and that was when I learnt the meaning of hands like ice. She was chilled to the bone literally and I was pretty worried, but the one good thing was that it passed quickly. Lets hope this strain does too!
Don't forget to keep on taking things easy even when you start feeling better though. Get back to routine slowly but surely, there's no rush.
Best wishes for a quick recovery to you and Sandra
:grouphug:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to hear that Mary. I didn't know it was doing the rounds again either. Only a matter of time then until it hits us! My daughter had it when it first came to Spain - what was that, 8 years ago?? I had to pick her up from school and that was when I learnt the meaning of hands like ice. She was chilled to the bone literally and I was pretty worried, but the one good thing was that it passed quickly. Lets hope this strain does too!
> Don't forget to keep on taking things easy even when you start feeling better though. Get back to routine slowly but surely, there's no rush.
> Best wishes for a quick recovery to you and Sandra
> :grouphug:


Aw..that's nice

I'm not good at being 'ill', still can't believe I've got CHD as I have never been ill in my life and I certainly don't look 'pale and interesting', as the Victorians used to say, in fact I'm more like the proverbial brick outhouse...very sturdy....

I've been reading about this recent outbreak and it seems hospitals in Andalucia are finding it hard to cope. It seems I qualify for a free flu jab but I'm not keen on that sort of thing, not because I'm into herbs and chanting but because I've read that the flu jab doesn't work as a preventitive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mary, if anyone can fight this off then its you!!!!! As for flu jabs - well the manufacturers say they work! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Mary, if anyone can fight this off then its you!!!!! As for flu jabs - well the manufacturers say they work!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, in the immortal words of Marvin Gaye..Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, in the immortal words of Marvin Gaye..Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear...


Just get well soon!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I only get man flu!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> No, I'm not allergic to medicines but I can't take some types as I have chronic heart disease and already take several pills each day. I guess I also have to confess to being old(ish) but I'm not pregnant....that would be worse than a month of swine flu, although considering my circumstances that could earn me a lot of dosh from the Daily Mail


Not as much as I'd get ! 

It is a right bar-steward - I am on my fourth week of it SWMBO just clearing it (fifth week) The suegra has decided she can't miss out on it and is linking it with the olive pollen allergy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aron said:


> I only get man flu!


That's because you aren't a swine!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> That's because you aren't a swine!


 :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Not as much as I'd get !
> 
> It is a right bar-steward - I am on my fourth week of it SWMBO just clearing it (fifth week) The suegra has decided she can't miss out on it and is linking it with the olive pollen allergy.


Four weeks!!! That's bad... I've had enough after three days...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> :tape:
> 
> Jo xxx


Take that as read!!!

Aron is indeed a Very Nice Man....he even offered to bring us some Quorn.
That was much appreciated and remembered....
Baldy surely has man flu too....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Take that as read!!!
> 
> Aron is indeed a Very Nice Man....he even offered to bring us some Quorn.
> That was much appreciated and remembered....
> Baldy surely has man flu too....


But I got it from SWMBO who is far from being a man (at least, she was last time I looked!)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Mary, I'm sorry to hear you & Sandra are suffering. Here are some flowers for both of you, to pull you through:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> But I got it from SWMBO who is far from being a man (at least, she was last time I looked!)


I'll take your word for it, you are a man of the world......!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> Mary, I'm sorry to hear you & Sandra are suffering. Here are some flowers for both of you, to pull you through:
> 
> View attachment 21386


Love you all xxxx

I feel better..I've just watched three episodes of 'Allo 'Allo'...the best medicine.
One of the things I'd rescue if the house caught fire, that boxed set...

AllHeart..you can see it on YouTube..


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Love you all xxxx
> 
> I feel better..I've just watched three episodes of 'Allo 'Allo'...the best medicine.
> One of the things I'd rescue if the house caught fire, that boxed set...
> ...


Great to hear you're feeling better. Yay!

Never heard of 'Allo Allo,' but I did in fact find it on YouTube. With your sense of humour and my love for British humour, I'm sure it will be a riot. I'll be watching Season 1, Episode 1 tonight.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Love you all xxxx
> 
> I feel better..I've just watched three episodes of 'Allo 'Allo'...the best medicine.
> One of the things I'd rescue if the house caught fire, that boxed set...
> ...


Also on Youtube is the video of our Viernes Santo procession Filmed by SWMBO edited by yours truly.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I had it early February, rough for a fortnight & didn't stop waking up coughing during the night for a month. Stopped me smoking though.
They were struggling to cope in Andalucia back then & people were dying.
I caught it from neighbours & passed it on to the whole family. 
Wife went to bed & never got up for 3 days !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Love you all xxxx
> 
> I feel better..I've just watched three episodes of 'Allo 'Allo'...the best medicine.
> One of the things I'd rescue if the house caught fire, that boxed set...
> ...


Glad to hear you're starting to feel better. Do you think you'll reconsider having the 'flu jab next year - I know it's strongly recommended for people in higher risk groups, and though I've no wish to alarm you I'm sure having heart problems puts you squarely in there. 

I hope the massive crowds and packed bars and restaurants we've seen here for Semana Santa this year don't prove to have been a fertile breeding ground for the virus. I don't remember ever seeing Velez as busy as it was last night, we had to find a bar a little way from the centre of town to get a drink as we couldn't get near any of our first choices.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Glad to hear you're starting to feel better. Do you think you'll reconsider having the 'flu jab next year - I know it's strongly recommended for people in higher risk groups, and though I've no wish to alarm you I'm sure having heart problems puts you squarely in there.
> 
> I hope the massive crowds and packed bars and restaurants we've seen here for Semana Santa this year don't prove to have been a fertile breeding ground for the virus. I don't remember ever seeing Velez as busy as it was last night, we had to find a bar a little way from the centre of town to get a drink as we couldn't get near any of our first choices.


Yes, I think I will have the flu jab. You're right, I'm in a high risk group, it would be daft not to take every precaution.

My main problem is that I'm not very good at this getting 'old' business.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Aron said:


> I only get man flu!


Get well soon.... 

As for Aron...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Mary, I watched Allo Allo, Season 1, Episode 1, and I'm hooked already! OMG! Thank you for brightening up my life. 



baldilocks said:


> Also on Youtube is the video of our Viernes Santo procession Filmed by SWMBO edited by yours truly.
> 
> Castillo de Locubín Viernes Santo 2014 - YouTube


You guys did a fabulous job on this. I wish I was there. I'm a Catholic, and one of the reasons Spain is calling me is because of these spectacular outdoor Catholic ceremonies. Another is their cathedrals. My heart races every time I think that soon I will be standing in the Malaga Cathedral. So thank you for that little dip into Spain from abroad. 



Goldeneye said:


> Get well soon....
> 
> As for Aron...
> 
> Man Stroke Woman - Man Cold - YouTube


I almost died laughing, having been privy to similar scenes many times in my life! He was hilarious in 'Shaun of the Dead.' Thanks for the belly laugh.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better soon, Mary, though you can't be too poorly judging by the standard of posts you've been making!!

I'v tried, but failed, to proerly link the idea of "swine" flu, with my original misinterpretation of you screen name, as being something about mrs and Pygmy pigs, but there's got to be a good one in there somehwere!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon, Mary, though you can't be too poorly judging by the standard of posts you've been making!!
> 
> I'v tried, but failed, to proerly link the idea of "swine" flu, with my original misinterpretation of you screen name, as being something about mrs and Pygmy pigs, but there's got to be a good one in there somehwere!!


Yes, better today, thanks. It's interesting..I haven't felt up to concentrating on 'proper' reading, books, serious papers...but I've amused myself on my IPad flitting about from site to site like a gadfly.
On the one hand that's very enjoyable, undemanding, relieves the boredom....but it's a habit that's very easy to fall into and is really a habit of superficiality and poor attention span.
Now most people of 'mature' years have formed more solid reading habits so the two styles can co- exist and it's easy to switch from one to another as the occasion and topic deserve. But I can't help wondering about children born into the smartphone and tablet generation. Will the habit of 'deep reading' be lost? Will we see a generation that knows a very little about a lot of things and no in- depth understanding of anything?
And if that is indeed the case, does it matter? 
I think it does. Imo too much of our life has a superficiality.....our politics, our culture, our relationships even.
But then I'm a Founder Member of Baldy's Grumpy Old Gits Club, Women's Section.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, better today, thanks. It's interesting..I haven't felt up to concentrating on 'proper' reading, books, serious papers...but I've amused myself on my IPad flitting about from site to site like a gadfly.
> On the one hand that's very enjoyable, undemanding, relieves the boredom....but it's a habit that's very easy to fall into and is really a habit of superficiality and poor attention span.
> Now most people of 'mature' years have formed more solid reading habits so the two styles can co- exist and it's easy to switch from one to another as the occasion and topic deserve. But I can't help wondering about children born into the smartphone and tablet generation. Will the habit of 'deep reading' be lost? Will we see a generation that knows a very little about a lot of things and no in- depth understanding of anything?
> And if that is indeed the case, does it matter?
> ...



I relate completely to this post. I know that I now read less than I used to, as I waste time on my ipad. It is far too easy to switch it on and idle away time completely unproductively.

I also browse through completely unnecessary things as a stalling tactic ,when I have some very boring but important task to do on the computer, just as I am doing now! Anyone who tracked my posting rate would be able to know when I am supposed to be working at my computer. That's fine as it's personal stuff I am doing, but it alarms me to note that many forums etc, have far more posters during the week, many of whom are doing it in company time.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I find the best way to get things done is to have something really important to do that absolutely needs be done, but I don't want to do it. That way I'll do everything but what I really need to do in order to avoid doing that really important thing. 

Mary, good to hear you're feeling a little better. How's Sandra holding up?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> I find the best way to get things done is to have something really important to do that absolutely needs be done, but I don't want to do it. That way I'll do everything but what I really need to do in order to avoid doing that really important thing.
> 
> Mary, good to hear you're feeling a little better. How's Sandra holding up?


She's down the garden in the pouring rain, putting out food for the feral cats that live in a shelter she's constructed.
I did point out that this was foolish but she ignored me.
As usual...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've got hit by something. Maybe a cold, maybe allergy but I sneezed my way through an exhibition about Pixar studios in Madrid today, much to OH's embarrassment.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> She's down the garden in the pouring rain, putting out food for the feral cats that live in a shelter she's constructed.
> I did point out that this was foolish but she ignored me.
> As usual...


Oh my goodness! Pouring rain when she's that sick is bad enough, but constructing a shelter for feral cats?! What is she thinking??? :doh: I'm on your side, if that means anything.



Pesky Wesky said:


> I've got hit by something. Maybe a cold, maybe allergy but I sneezed my way through an exhibition about Pixar studios in Madrid today, much to OH's embarrassment.


I hope this doesn't amount to much.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> Oh my goodness! Pouring rain when she's that sick is bad enough, but constructing a shelter for feral cats?! What is she thinking??? :doh: I'm on your side, if that means anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't amount to much.


It's an old dog kennel....having the cats keeps us rat, mice and snake- free.


Hope you are OK, PW. If not, hope you are tucked up in bedxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Now most people of 'mature' years have formed more solid reading habits so the two styles can co- exist and it's easy to switch from one to another as the occasion and topic deserve. But I can't help wondering about children born into the smartphone and tablet generation. Will the habit of 'deep reading' be lost? Will we see a generation that knows a very little about a lot of things and no in- depth understanding of anything?
> And if that is indeed the case, does it matter?


I'm not sure things are that different. I've met many people of our generation who proudly announce that they haven't read a book since they left school. They pick up little bits of information from the TV, newspapers and other people. Some have a very deep knowledge of their "specialist subject" even if it's only their local football team.

As for the Google generation, my friend's ten-year-old son said to me the other day: "Ask me a question, about anything you like. I know how to find out!" I think that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> She's down the garden in the pouring rain, putting out food for the feral cats that live in a shelter she's constructed.
> I did point out that this was foolish but she ignored me.
> As usual...


Good for her! :clap2:

Why do people think going out in the rain is bad for your health?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm not sure things are that different. I've met many people of our generation who proudly announce that they haven't read a book since they left school. They pick up little bits of information from the TV, newspapers and other people. Some have a very deep knowledge of their "specialist subject" even if it's only their local football team.
> 
> As for the Google generation, my friend's ten-year-old son said to me the other day: "Ask me a question, about anything you like. I know how to find out!" I think that's pretty amazing.


You must have met some very strange people. For me, there is stacks of information and entertainment in books, far more that the transient trash on TV. Occasionally the latter comes up with something of interest, e.g. the recent three-parter on chemistry on BBC4 and now on botany; this evening there is a programme on bees.

w.r.t. the Google generation, they *only* know how to ask a question on the internet and hope that I and others have taken the trouble to read up on the stuff and put it onto the net.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> You must have met some very strange people.


In my family, I am the one who has always been regarded as "strange" (perhaps I am) because "she always has her nose stuck in a book". I don't think my parents or siblings ever read a book after they left school, although my youngest nephew does like reading. He must be a throwback, apparently I take after my paternal grandmother who was a great reader and known for sitting up until the early hours of the morning to finish a book.

I'm told that as soon as I could talk I pestered any adult who would sit still long enough to "read it, read it", once got locked inside our local library as a child when the caretaker didn't notice me sitting in a corner reading, and more than once have bumped into a lamp post whilst walking along the street reading. I can't imagine a life without books, Google has it's place and can be very useful, but it's important not to take just the first link that comes up, you really need to sift through the search results.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> It's an old dog kennel....having the cats keeps us rat, mice and snake- free.


Sorry, I misunderstood you, thinking you meant keeping the feral cats wasn't a good idea. I seem to have developed a habit of misunderstanding you.  Aren't you going to run get over with feral cats now, so that will be your new problem?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood you, thinking you meant keeping the feral cats wasn't a good idea. I seem to have developed a habit of misunderstanding you.  Aren't you going to run get over with feral cats now, so that will be your new problem?


For some reason, we have only three at the most and they live at the bottom of our big garden.
All our neighbours feed feral cats. One has even knocked a hole in his garden wall to allow feline egress and ingress.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> In my family, I am the one who has always been regarded as "strange" (perhaps I am) because "she always has her nose stuck in a book". I don't think my parents or siblings ever read a book after they left school, although my youngest nephew does like reading. He must be a throwback, apparently I take after my paternal grandmother who was a great reader and known for sitting up until the early hours of the morning to finish a book.
> 
> I'm told that as soon as I could talk I pestered any adult who would sit still long enough to "read it, read it", once got locked inside our local library as a child when the caretaker didn't notice me sitting in a corner reading, and more than once have bumped into a lamp post whilst walking along the street reading. I can't imagine a life without books, Google has it's place and can be very useful, but it's important not to take just the first link that comes up, you really need to sift through the search results.


Me too. I can vividly remember the first day my mum took me to the local library....I was five or six..I remember the colour and texture of the book cover, it was stories about little creatures. It was like a treasure chest.
I'm now reading 'Lanark'. By Alasdair Gray and 'Rationalism in Politics' by Oakeshott, boto admittedly heavy going...i like to have two books on the go.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Me too. I can vividly remember the first day my mum took me to the local library....I was five or six..I remember the colour and texture of the book cover, it was stories about little creatures. It was like a treasure chest.
> I'm now reading 'Lanark'. By Alasdair Gray and 'Rationalism in Politics' by Oakeshott, boto admittedly heavy going...i like to have two books on the go.


My Grandma enrolled me in the local library, I have a lot to thank her for. She also bought me a subscription to "Look and Learn" magazine - I wonder if anybody remembers that from childhood days? I recall that they serialised "Three Men in a Boat" which is still a favourite of mine, although it's so old-fashioned I can still cry laughing at some passages.

I can't actually remember "learning" to read. One day soon after my fourth birthday, before I started infants' school, I picked up the newspaper from the doormat and said "Prince Charles Goes to Cheam", which was the headline that day. "What did you say", asked my mother, so I pointed to it and repeated the words. Lo and behold, I could read, and nobody, even me, had realised it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> My Grandma enrolled me in the local library, I have a lot to thank her for. She also bought me a subscription to "Look and Learn" magazine - I wonder if anybody remembers that from childhood days? I recall that they serialised "Three Men in a Boat" which is still a favourite of mine, although it's so old-fashioned I can still cry laughing at some passages.
> 
> I can't actually remember "learning" to read. One day soon after my fourth birthday, before I started infants' school, I picked up the newspaper from the doormat and said "Prince Charles Goes to Cheam", which was the headline that day. "What did you say", asked my mother, so I pointed to it and repeated the words. Lo and behold, I could read, and nobody, even me, had realised it!


Yes, I remember Look and Learn......and Children's Newspaper.....
My granddad taught me to read, sitting on his knee looking at the Daily Herald...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to my mum I could read when I was three. I don't remember that but I know once I started school and we had those "Janet and John" cards, I was bored because everyone else was so slow. 

I had Look and Learn for a while, but we couldn't afford encyclopaedias. I think I learned more from my father, who was an avid reader himself and always took care to explain things. He should have been a teacher rather than a plumber.

As for knowing some strange people, I worked in a lot of pubs when I was younger, so yes, that's probably true! 

I've started doing a MOOC (free online courses) with FutureLearn, a spin-off from the Open University. Highly recommended for people with time on their hands, an enquiring mind and access to the internet.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I've started doing a MOOC (free online courses) with FutureLearn, a spin-off from the Open University. Highly recommended for people with time on their hands, an enquiring mind and access to the internet.


I've made a note of that one for when I've got all the other things sorted out like getting this Android box to give us the TV stuff that it's supposed to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

have you lot down south all been sneezing your keyboards?

I was fine this morning - even went out for a late lunch down at the seafront

I now have a fever, sore throat, cough, headache & yukky nose


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> have you lot down south all been sneezing your keyboards?
> 
> I was fine this morning - even went out for a late lunch down at the seafront
> 
> I now have a fever, sore throat, cough, headache & yukky nose


Guilty!!
But I don't have a fever.
I went to work, but I put my pijamas and a fleece on about an hour ago! It's been raining and although it wasn't cold it's getting chilly now...
I must think about classes, but I'm only up to comments on the forum atm


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> have you lot down south all been sneezing your keyboards?
> 
> I was fine this morning - even went out for a late lunch down at the seafront
> 
> I now have a fever, sore throat, cough, headache & yukky nose


I was going to say oink oink but perhaps i'll add Wrap up, keep,warm, rest and get better soon xx;


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Guilty!!
> But I don't have a fever.
> I went to work, but I put my pijamas and a fleece on about an hour ago! It's been raining and although it wasn't cold it's getting chilli now...
> I must think about classes, but I'm only up to comments on the forum atm


I'm supposed to be on 'holiday' this week - but agreed to do some GCSE cramming for one girl - only an hour a day for 3 days

not sure if I'll be up to it in the morning at this rate though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm supposed to be on 'holiday' this week - but agreed to do some GCSE cramming for one girl - only an hour a day for 3 days
> 
> not sure if I'll be up to it in the morning at this rate though


Get the girls to do it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Get the girls to do it!


I bet dd1 could!!


GCSE English, Maths & Spanish


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I bet dd1 could!!
> 
> 
> GCSE English, Maths & Spanish


I'm sure she could - that's why I suggested it! Now that I can see it's three subjects, of course she can get an hour's worth out of that. You stay in bed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm sure she could - that's why I suggested it! Now that I can see it's three subjects, of course she can get an hour's worth out of that. You stay in bed.


I just remembered that I have to get up & go to the bank to pay my tax


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

This is serious that you're all coming down with this. I make a mean chicken soup and hot lemonade, but it's hard to get it to you from Canada. Is there a vaccination against this that works?  Did any of you have a vaccination?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please keep it on your side if the Iberian peninsular


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> have you lot down south all been sneezing your keyboards?
> 
> I was fine this morning - even went out for a late lunch down at the seafront
> 
> I now have a fever, sore throat, cough, headache & yukky nose


Hi - Wow, sounds dreadful! I hope your bug is of the_ 24 hour _variety, rather than the Flu. which others have been suffering - I'm thinking of you all, right now and wishing you much improved health, ASAP! 

Re. concerns about the annual Flu. jab - I was in the UK last year, when my mother, aged 90, and her friends were all receiving their free NHS vaccinations. I was _'leant upon_' (!) by them all, to get one, myself - so, I called in at the local pharmacy where I was asked to pay £10 for the privilege! I was rather concerned as to what training had been provided to the pharmacist, but was reassured that he had received sufficient for the task of sticking the (very large..) needle in my arm..! 

http://www.alliance-healthcare.co.uk/news/news/-/asset_publisher/rh2C/content/id/620638

I'm still in the UK, due to other health problems having affected my family, but, to date, neither my mother, her similarly -aged friends, nor I have yet been struck down by any form of Flu. A Doctor friend did tell me, at the time of our jabs. that although they would protect against all of the current Flu. virus types, it would still be just possible for a vaccinated person to become infected; but that only a mild form of Flu. could then result. Of course, should a new strain of the virus emerge, during the season, the Flu. jab could offer no protection against it! 

Regardless, I'm now a convert to the cause of the annual Flu. jab; after all, most pensioners of my acquaintance, here in my temporary UK quarters, seem to spend inordinate amounts of time at local hospitals, as outpatients - but, whatever their respective health issues, Flu. has not; so far, been mentioned, thank goodness! 

At the risk of appearing to be a complete wimp, however, I do wish that the babies' vaccine -soaked sugar lumps were available in adults' doses; as an alternative to that incredibly sharp needle, LOL!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I just remembered that I have to get up & go to the bank to pay my tax


The other daughter can do that, silly!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The other daughter can do that, silly!


Lol if only they didn't need my signature 


edit - just been - they didn't need my sig :confused2:

I was paying it out of my bank account so chances are they'd have let her do it - after all - they allowed my elder dd to order GBP from my account a few months ago 

the first I knew about it was when I went in to order them & he said 'oh - they've arrived, your daughter came in last week'!!

she had been passing & popped in just to see if they'd let her & promptly forgot to tell me!


----------

